# My 8 month old golden is starting to act out



## dexter05 (May 12, 2015)

My 8 month old Golden has recently starting having minor behavioural issues. Yesterday, I took him to the park and he met another male golden. My dog started to growl and bark at the other dog and when the dog moved closer to him he ran back like he was scared. He has never done this before, he never even barks at all, and I sure have never heard him growl. 
Then this morning, I watched him walk right up to the curtains in my living room and start peeing on them! I was so shocked because he hasnt peed in the house since he was 3 months old. From the time I brought him home at 10 weeks old hes only had 3 accidents in the house. 
I'm just new to this whole dog ownership thing and am wondering if these issues are just one-offs or maybe related to him not being fixed yet? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Well for the dog park issues, I'd say it's likely a training problem. Does he spend a lot of time socializing with other dogs? Was this dog acting in a way that might have started a problem? It's hard to judge without being present to watch the interaction. If your dog is marking in your house, you need to do some training there as well. Have a look around the forum to get some advice or maybe even try to find a good trainer near you that could help assess the problem.

Heres a link to another thread on this issue. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/58390-marking-house.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## dexter05 (May 12, 2015)

Ok, thank you. I'll look into that. He has spent lots of time around other dogs (doggy daycare and lots of off leash dog park visits) and has never acted this way before. He's usually just so excited to meet any dog. Even dogs who are acting aggressive/ nervous. The only thing that was different was the owner of the other dog made his lay down and wait for mine to approach... which may have made him nervous. not sure.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pups go through some growth phases where they may have regression issues like peeing in the house, and or fear phases where they are fearful of things they have not been afraid of. 

It might be just as simple as he didn't like that particular dog, or he may be experiencing some fear of new dogs during a phase. Since the owner made his dog lay down it very well could be the other dog has some dog to dog issues and your dog could sense that.

Unless he has more instances of not being comfortable with other dogs I wouldn't worry too much. Dogs don't have to like every dog they meet, just move him away if he encounters one he is not comfortable with.

Spend a week or so reinforcing the house training, take him out often and encourage him to go, praise and treat when he does potty outside. Make sure you clean up the area inside where he peed with a urine odor eliminator cleaner, and block off that area so he can't go back and do it again in that spot.

He's a teenager, you can expect him to have some changes in behavior, just like a human teenager. I do not think either of these things would be corrected by neutering. Training and supervision are usually the key to handling adolescent behavior.


----------



## dexter05 (May 12, 2015)

Ok, Thanks for your reply. I'll be sure to do that. I'll look out for any further problems but hopefully it was just that he didnt like that dog. Thanks again!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you all taking obedience classes and keeping up with training and getting out in public regularly (a couple times a week)? Dogs need to be socialized throughout their lives but particularly for the first couple years or as mentioned above, they will go through different stages and grow and any hard work you did when he was little can be forgotten. He needs experiences to give him confidence and reinforce his obedience lessons etc. Obedience classes are a wonderful thing as are trips out and about running errands etc. If you feel you're not making progress with the suggestions you were given above, find a good trainer in your area and ask for some help.


----------



## Rhoton15 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Sorry - but need some help*

Hi everyone

Sorry but can someone tell me how to post a thread. I am new to the forum and have been reading all the excellent help and advice and would really like to join the group.

We have a five month old golden called Tuppence (don't know yet how to post a photo) and have lots of questions to ask to those more experienced.

Not even sure if this will get though.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

dexter05 said:


> My 8 month old Golden has recently starting having minor behavioural issues. Yesterday, I took him to the park and he met another male golden. My dog started to growl and bark at the other dog and when the dog moved closer to him he ran back like he was scared. He has never done this before, he never even barks at all, and I sure have never heard him growl.
> Then this morning, I watched him walk right up to the curtains in my living room and start peeing on them! I was so shocked because he hasnt peed in the house since he was 3 months old. From the time I brought him home at 10 weeks old hes only had 3 accidents in the house.
> I'm just new to this whole dog ownership thing and am wondering if these issues are just one-offs or maybe related to him not being fixed yet? Thanks for your help!!


Sorry I know it's not funny to you but I did have to have a little chuckle imagining this.. My Buddy too was a breeze to potty train and he can hold his bladder for hours if he needs to. Then around age 7/8 months he did exact same thing. He walked over to my beautiful satin curtains looked me in the eye and let go a huge torrent of pee all over them! It was a one off. He has never had an accident since!


----------

